
Show HN: Code Folding for GitHub - shayac2
https://github.com/noam3127/github-code-folding
======
fiatjaf
I think this is a nice place for a shameless promotion of my GitHub File
Browser[1] (name suggestions and PRs for other languages accepted).

[1]: [http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/gh-browser/](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/gh-
browser/)

------
fiatjaf
Nice. Javascript only?

